# Confusion on the new labour law



## SalesGuy (Jan 13, 2011)

Hi,

I do realise that this issue has been oft discussed and a few comments have been made in this regard; but here goes....

The new labour law in UAE supposedly states that if you have worked for an employer for over 2 years then the NOC is not required if you try to shift jobs. However recent reports in the media have suggested that this is not valid in case of a limited contract and the rule applies only for employees on an unlimited contract and that the1 year labour ban stil applies to people breaking the employment contract.

I did call the MOL helpline (800-665) and have spoken to 3-4 different call centre staff over the last 3-4 days and they have told me that the rule applies to both limited and unlimited contracts and the 1 year ban is only applied if the employer asks for the same. I am not sure how accurate the call centre staff are..!

I have worked for over 2 years and have the possibility of getting a better offer immediately. I wont be able to get a NOC from my current employer.

I was wondering if anyone can help me out with a better understanding on the law other than MOL call centre...Do let me know if someone has a similar experience.

Regards


----------



## momo007 (Jan 12, 2011)

i think you really should work on getting ther noc at this point.. get on good terms with your employer.. 

the new law is out but as you are still on the 'older law' contract, you never know which way the decision goes. so the best option is to get the NOC or just wait a few more days till everything is clearer and continue your questions with MOL or consult anyone you know as someone or the other will have the latest update regarding this 2 year visa scenario.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Go get something in writing from them  

gulfnews : Lawyer advises workers on limited contract drawbacks This is going against what they are telling you ??? But then it is a newspaper and a lawyer, and not MOL


----------



## SalesGuy (Jan 13, 2011)

thank you the responses!


----------



## anwarm.aziz (Sep 11, 2008)

*Pay Cash Remove Ban*

Don't worry ..even if the employer banned you..You can pay 5000 AED and remove ban.
That means you can join another company immediately.
By the way The ban is for 6 months not 1 year.


----------



## SalesGuy (Jan 13, 2011)

anwarm.aziz said:


> Don't worry ..even if the employer banned you..You can pay 5000 AED and remove ban.
> That means you can join another company immediately.
> By the way The ban is for 6 months not 1 year.


There is a 6 month ban as well as a 1 year labour ban......My confusion has been with these bans...


----------



## momo007 (Jan 12, 2011)

lets not worry about the bans  get something in writing from them, or even if you get a ban, you have two options. You pay 5000 and get rid of it, or you spend that 5000 on your trip back home and work there for a few months and come back.

but bans should not happen as most times your employer shall provide you with the noc at your request.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

The MOL ban is 6 months, an additional 6 months can be placed on you by your company.

I did hear that if a person had only 2 months (for example) left before the 2 year point, then any ban from MOL would only be for that 2 months.

I am sure I heard that on the radio, but worth checking with MOL


----------

